

A Dark Room - A Minimalist Text Adventure Game - pkhamre
http://rawgithub.com/Continuities/adarkroom/master/index.html

======
jared314
Previous Discussions:

(4 months ago)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5961205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5961205)

(3 months ago)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5985138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5985138)

~~~
Aardwolf
I finished the game back then (thanks for loss of my weekend by the way :p)

Did anything change now?

------
rndmize
Link to the original developer's page for the game -
[http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/](http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/)

Also -

> What will happen if I hotlink to a rawgithub.com URL on a production
> website?

> Bad things. If you hotlink to a rawgithub.com URL on a site that gets lots
> of traffic, requests will be throttled. If this heavy traffic continues,
> requests originating from your site will eventually be dropped.

------
eridal
nice game! the save game is just a base64 encoded string.. Here are game stat
```
"{"version":1.3,"features":{"location":{"room":true,"outside":true}},"stores":{"wood":62,"fur":54,"bait":0,"meat":100,"teeth":10,"scales":20},"character":{},"income":{"gatherer":{"delay":10,"stores":{"wood":0},"timeLeft":1},"builder":{"delay":10,"stores":{"wood":2},"timeLeft":5}},"timers":{},"game":{"builder":{"level":4},"buildings":{"trap":3,"cart":1,"hut":1},"population":0,"workers":{},"outside":{"seenForest":true}},"playStats":{}}"
```

------
bpeters
Did you make this? It is very engaging from the start.

------
ctdonath
Nicely done. Looks boring at first glance, but a few idle clicks and suddenly
it's compelling.

